# The Amazing Thoughts of Capeditiea while Composing



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

This will be an ongoing blog thingy where i will point out random thoughts as i am compiling compostions. 

Which now will grant those of you who are curious of what ever is on my mind and process of how i compose the works i compose.  thusly you will kinda understand them a little better... 

Which later on you could tell your friends about these techniques and ruthlessly rule the world. 

You may also include various comments too.  this way it can open the eyes of others who just so happen to decide it is a great idea to chill here and read what i have to say. 
My first comment will come shortly.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

https://capeditiea.musicaneo.com/

So this is my publisher's Site you can easily access the current scores here... (which are free...)

My personal website ran by a friend is still being worked on. (i think i can edit these comments so when it finishes i shall have the site link.) But you can simply hear the computerized versions of each of the works. We all know that computerized works end up being really hard to be expressive, so rely on the scores rather than the sounds.

Now that I have said all this...

The next comments will be random thoughts of compositions. 
for three reasons. 
1. my own personal gain. This way if i type something here i could simply use it later. 
2. your gain. so if i happen to make a mistake (on purpose or the rare chance that it would be on accident) then you can learn from it. 
3. the future of music.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

So i shall put the Wind Quartet on hold and use it for a later work... 
I shall instead make Op009, 
Op009 Trio for Piano, Organ, and Harpsichord 
or 
Op009 Concerto Grosso for Piano, Organ, Harpsichord, Timpani, and Strings
or 
Op009 Organ Concerto No. 1 
or 
Op009 Harpsichord Symphony 
or keep it the same and work on 

Op009 Wind Quartet in Ab Minor
Op010 Piano Concerto No. 1 in D Major
Op011 Violin Concerto No. 1 in F Minor "The World's Smallest Violin"
Op012 Piano Trio No. 1 in G Minor 

yeah i will do that


----------

